# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Carnival 2013

## MIke R

Any questions?

image.jpg

----------


## MIke R

image.jpgimage.jpgmimage.jpg

----------


## MIke R

image.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## MIke R

image.jpg

----------


## MIke R

carn.jpgcarn1.jpg

----------


## MIke R

carn3.jpg

----------


## andynap

:dejection:Not in my backyard.

----------


## MIke R

LOL....no worries..we keep it all here...

----------


## NHDiane

WOW...that's a lot of sensory overload this early in the morning!!!  Looks like a hoot and way over the top as only P'Town can be.  I'm having trouble picking you out in the crowd Mike... :Devil Laughing:

----------


## NHDiane

> WOW...that's a lot of sensory overload this early in the morning!!!  Looks like a hoot and way over the top as only P'Town can be.  I'm having trouble picking you out in the crowd Mike...



PS - Andy Hall would fit right in here don't ya think???   :cool:

----------


## MIke R

> I'm having trouble picking you out in the crowd Mike...



i was the penis .....it's more or less what I m called all the time anyway so figured I d go in character LOL

----------


## NHDiane

Ahh yes, I should have known  :Wink-slap:

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike its def not for everyone...but I'm glad u enjoy it!

----------


## sbhlvr

Thanks for the pic's Mike. One year I'll get there. LOVE IT, so much FUN!

----------

